# New BEMM Blaze



## kitty cat patrol (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone seen this new blaze on the water black and charcol


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

No pic if you were trying to post one.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

It is capt. Bryson Becker, he is breaking it in. As of now it is hitting 65 mph @ 5000rpms. After the break in period, I will get a chance to drive it. We are hoping it will be in the high 70's low 80's.


----------



## lovetofish (Jul 7, 2009)

I've seen it!!!


----------



## kitty cat patrol (Feb 27, 2009)

Dang nice rig


----------



## lovetofish (Jul 7, 2009)

One more


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

That looks like a....nevermind :tongue:


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

The console also looks like one from a Ha..... never mind LOL.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> The console also looks like one from a Ha..... never mind LOL.


And the hull looks like an ex... Never mind!


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

But seriously it's a very sweet boat, I don't want to hijack this thread..


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

BaffinPEN said:


> And the hull looks like an ex... Never mind!


Your ex was big and black with grey on the top?


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Your ex was big and black with grey on the top?


Hahahha not that I remember!


----------



## BrysonB (Apr 6, 2010)

Copano/Aransas said:


> The console also looks like one from a Ha..... never mind LOL.


Now, lets not forget where "Ha" got the console from to make the mold...


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Is that a Brute cooler?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

BrysonB said:


> Now, lets not forget where "Ha" got the console from to make the mold...


Chris has ever denied working with Bemm on that console, nice hull design looks um......efficient lol.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks good! Take that yeti to Chris' marine and let him bedline it for ya


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

Reminds of a saying about imitation and flattery....


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

blow up said:


> Reminds of a saying about imitation and flattery....


Go ask majek where the extreme mold came from....it's a splash as well


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Boat looks awesome Bryson! I bet it will scream! Also the color choice is a great one and the matching cowling and seats look great as well. If you're ever at Chuck's cabin, I'll have to stop by and say hello. Also, a Mercury Bravo 1xs and a Turbo OT4 are probably the fastest props for that boat and you should try them both. Get with Full Throttle Boatworks here on 2cool to try a Turbo OT4.


----------



## BrysonB (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Boat looks awesome Bryson! I bet it will scream! Also the color choice is a great one and the matching cowling and seats look great as well. If you're ever at Chuck's cabin, I'll have to stop by and say hello. Also, a Mercury Bravo 1xs and a Turbo OT4 are probably the fastest props for that boat and you should try them both. Get with Full Throttle Boatworks here on 2cool to try a Turbo OT4.


Thanks man, we are owners in the cabin as well. I have the bravo1xs 27 pitch right now that I am using for the break in period. I also have a Turbo Ot4 26 pitch. Chuck talked to josh over at full throttle and he said he would go down to a 24 on the turbo to get the most speed. Ater the break in period we are going to get together and try a bunch of props and play with the setup a little bit. Me and chuck are trying to figure out a little tower set up as well! I will be down at the cabin this weekend studying for the upcoming tournaments, stop on by!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Chuck's cabin??? Pssssst


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

younggun55 said:


> Go ask majek where the extreme mold came from....it's a splash as well


I will bite where?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

IMO, you are way overpropped right now, Try as Josh stated a 24 OT4 and you will be happy. You may be able to sneak a 25 , on cold days . But the 24 will be a better prop than the XS. At least from what I have seen. The holeshot and the topend RPM range will be where you need it.

Overall that is. Enjoy.



BrysonB said:


> Thanks man, we are owners in the cabin as well. I have the bravo1xs 27 pitch right now that I am using for the break in period. I also have a Turbo Ot4 26 pitch. Chuck talked to josh over at full throttle and he said he would go down to a 24 on the turbo to get the most speed. Ater the break in period we are going to get together and try a bunch of props and play with the setup a little bit. Me and chuck are trying to figure out a little tower set up as well! I will be down at the cabin this weekend studying for the upcoming tournaments, stop on by!


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

RedXCross said:


> IMO, you are way overpropped right now, Try as Josh stated a 24 OT4 and you will be happy. You may be able to sneak a 25 , on cold days . But the 24 will be a better prop than the XS. At least from what I have seen. The holeshot and the topend RPM range will be where you need it.
> 
> Overall that is. Enjoy.


I have no clue if this hull is anything like a HaynieLS? But on mine I was running a 26 bravo 1 and had excellent holes shot and reallllllly fast top end. But as I stated I have no clue about this boat.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I ran a 26Bravo 1 xs on My Extreme just like this boat and the OT4 24 was better in holeshot and top end running a 24 ot4. Not to mention durability. But as I stated try both and decide. Nothing wrong with a bravo. But all the torque at higher speeds went away with the OT4 which enabled me to run at faster speeds for longer periods of time safely. A SHO will run diferent than the Pro XS , but I think right now in this weather I could spin a 25 OT4. But I won't the 24 is plenty.

Brad


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

nice boat for sure.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

BaffinPEN said:


> I have no clue if this hull is anything like a HaynieLS? But on mine I was running a 26 bravo 1 and had excellent holes shot and reallllllly fast top end. But as I stated I have no clue about this boat.


I'm pretty certain it's fairly similar to a 22' xtreme......


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

It was at Hampton's Landing on Tuesday morning, I think. Looks great.


----------



## hanson696 (May 23, 2011)

I just saw a used one for sale at Waypoint Marine...what happened to them?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

hanson696 said:


> I just saw a used one for sale at Waypoint Marine...what happened to them?


Pretty good looking boat!! It caught my interest. Just saw on Facebook, SOLD!


----------

